# Videoing the Hunt



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you guys seen these gorillapods, this one isn't made by joby but its the same idea. You can wrap them around most things. Well its time I started recording what I see while out.

http://joby.com/gorillapod/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I have seen them and will get one for under my e-caller and another my Mojo decoy. I use a tripod now, a small one for the caller as I don't like it in the dirt and a larger one for the Mojo tio get it up and out of the weeds or brush. The stake supplied withthe Mojo just didn't cut it for me in this compacted soil and rock.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And...they do not break !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, how did the videotaping go ? Any luck ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Have you guys seen these gorillapods, this one isn't made by joby but its the same idea. You can wrap them around most things. Well its time I started recording what I see while out.
> 
> http://joby.com/gorillapod/
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, I have the exact same one, I use it for my camera when taking pictures of lightning out of my truck window. I have it "grab" the glass on a partially open window as some times you can get caught in the rain with a conventional tripod and take a soaking before you can pack it all in.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Just doe's and fawns came out last night. It'll be with me every morning and night so we'll get some footage! But you'll have to download the UNJ vidcast. which you all should be doing anyway!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Will do !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now Chris is looking to allow video to be posted on here you may not have to.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be awesome. I'm so behind in the tech world. When I was a senior in high school computers were just being introduced. Mind you not like in Brians time when they ran on coal.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You mean the Flintstones slate and chisel!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No that was Don's era....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My mistake! Your right!(small yellow old doddery looking guy)​


----------

